# I can't stop vomiting after taking prep



## 21375 (Oct 3, 2006)

Last Year I had a colonoscopy which came back inconclusive because The doctor said I wasn't cleaned out good enough. I tried to explain that I threw up the last bottle of fleet's phospho soda. The doctor wanted me to try it again in a week but I didn't go back for a year which was yesterday.This time I was only able to drink the first bottle and within 20 minutes I was vomiting uncontrollable. I called the hospital and explained what happened and they cancelled the colonoscopy. All my life I had a week stomach besides IBS so I really don't know how I am going to be able to handle any prep thats makes me nauseous. If anyone has any advice I would very much appreciate it.Thank You


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

markSo sorry you had such a time with this. But I know others have had similiar problems with the preps. So you are not alone.Ask your Doc if maybe an alternate prep might be better for you. A gentler one may be easier for you to do. The gentler ones may be a wee bit longer in length, as in your diet may need to be lighter for an additional day.. but I imagine that is a trade off one would be willing to take. One of our members here used a Ducolax prep that was ok'd by his Doc and he has used it successfully quite a few times.He was kind enough to share it with us.Read about it here:http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...210349#81210349Maybe run this by your Doc and see if that would be a good alternative for you.All the bestBQ


----------



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a pretty weak stomach as well. I cannot do a barium - upper series as I vomit it up. I did my last colonoscopy with pico salax and it was not too bad. I did have a bit of a gag reflex but managed to get it downgood luck


----------

